# emerge не находит alsa

## ferdibiflator

Здравствуйте, проблема следущая:

в консоли пишу emerge alsa , на что она отвечает что данного пакета нет, и прделагает другие, с похожим именем. 

очень странно что emerge не может найти такой популярный пакет.

alsa-utils поставил, но что делать с alsa?

Помогите пожалуйста, спасибо.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Нет такого пакета alsa, всё правильно. Есть базовые userspace утилиты - это media-sound/alsa-utils, если библиотеки(media-libs/alsa-lib) - они тянутся приложениями, требующими звук. Также есть доп. утилиты - media-sound/alsa-tools.

----------

